# kínai nevek fordítása - Chang / Csang



## Mihály

Helló!

Mennyire szokás lefordítani egy kínai nevet? Konkrétan egy angol szöveg (Dashiell Hammett Dead Yellow Women c. novellája) kapcsán merült föl bennem a kérdés. Ott hívják az egyik szereplőt Chang Li Chingnek. Most jutott eszembe, hogy ha nagyon magyarosan akarnám, leírhatnám Csang Li Csingnek is a nevet - ebből a Csangot még a Word is alapból elfogadja. Mégis valahogy furcsa lenne már számomra így látni ezt a nevet, bár talán csak azért, mert a novellában végig az eredeti írásmódot használtam.
Másrészt felmerülhetne a kérdés, hogy ha ezt átváltoztatom magyarra, a többi kínai nevet, amelyek megjelennek, nem kéne-e szintén megváltoztatni (ilyeneket pl.: Wang Ma, Sun Yen, Hsiu Hsiu, Hoo Lun, Wan Lan, Yin Hung stb.). Valamint hogy ezzel az erővel miért ne írjam át rögtön az angol neveket is... Bár lehet, hogy ez teljesen más tészta.

Szerintetek?


----------



## MosoMasa

A Magyar Helyesírás Szabályzata előírja, hogy ilyen esetben hogy kell eljárni: bizony át kell alakítani a neveket a magyar kiejtésnek megfelelően.

Nem lennék persze meglepődve, ha nem lenne mégis valami kiskapu. (Pl. igénytelen kiadó biztos nem fogja reklamálni.)


----------



## Mihály

Köszi!

Most hogy mondod, tényleg így van, hogy az ilyesmi neveket magyarosan szokták írni, ahogy pl. az oroszokat is, mint Dosztojevszkij vagy Tolsztoj.

Akkor viszont hadd kérdezzem meg, hátha tudod, vagy tudja valaki (és hogy ne kelljen egyesével az összesnek külön topikot nyitni):
Ezeket hogy kéne leírni helyesen (magyarosan):Wang Ma, Sun Yen, Sun Yat-Sen, Hsiu Hsiu, Hoo Lun, Wan Lan, Yin Hung, Fong Yick?

Néhány szerintem marad úgy, ahogy van, de azért biztos egyikben sem vagyok. De egy másik megjelenő név, a Lillian Shan például így marad, ahogy van, ugye?

Köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Mihály!

Az idegen nevek átírásával kapcsolatban itt megtalálod a wikiben használt formai útmutatót, ami gyakorlatilag ugyanaz (csak tömörebben), mint a HSZ szabályzatában előírt szabályok, amiket megtalálsz itt.

Az átírást illetően pedig kövesd az angol kiejtési logikát, tehát szerintem ilyesmi lesz a listád: Szun Jen, Szun Jatszen (mert talán egybemondják?), Hsziu Hsziu, Hu Lán, Jin Háng, Fong Jik stb. 
Nem vagyok biztos a w átírásában viszont. (Meg kell nézni kínai témájú internetes oldalakat magyarul és ki kell szűrni, hol alkalmazzák jól a helyesírási szabályokat.)

... és a cím: A Chang szerintem Cseng lesz magyarul.

A Lilian Shan határesetnek érzik, mivel az első tagja nem kínai, ezért a 2. tagja sem biztos, hogy az... De ha a könyvből világosan kiderül, hogy a (család) név kínai, akkor bizony Sennek kellene írni.


----------



## Mihály

Köszönöm a válaszokat!
A tanácsaitokat is figyelembe véve végeztem egy kis kutatómunkát, és a  helyzet most tűnik a legkevésbé rózsásnak! Vannak szabályok, igaz, de  ezeket nagyon nehéz jól alkalmazni annak függvényében, hogy egymásnak  részben ellentmondó információkat kapok az interneten - a Wikin például,  és utána ezt az oldalt böngészve:
http://www.e-nyelv.hu/2010-07-08/kinai-nevek-atirasa-tao-to-king-vang-pi-lao-ce-sze-ma-csien/
Amely oldal két újabb lapra navigál (http://u.hanami.hu/wp/kinaiatiras.cgi és http://tinyurl.com/kinainevek
Utóbbi egy újabb wikis oldal.

De rájöttem valami fontosra: az én neveim nem pinyinben vannak, és a  pinyint kell átírni magyarra! Tehát van egy köztes  lépés: a neveket átírni pinyinbe, aztán magyarra.
Bátyám egyik kínait is tanuló ismerőse is így segítve adott meg egy  listát, ami eléggé hasonlít arra, amit az internetes átíróprogram dob  ki, ha az ismerős által pinyinbe már átírt neveket írom bele. (Érthető  vagyok még?)

Az egyszerűség kedvéért közlöm a teljes átírandó névlistát itt:
Wang Ma, Sun Wen, Sun Yat-Sen, Hsiu Hsiu, Hoo Lun, Wan Lan, Yin Hung,  Fong Yick, Jair Quon, Shan Fang és persze Chang Li Ching. Ehhez hozzájön  még négy (elvileg kínai) családnév: Lau, Quan, Cheung és Chew; valamint  egy helynév: Sue Hing.
Plusz, ha ez nem lenne elég, egy - azt hiszem - kínai szó, mégpedig ez:  Ai Ho. Ez is valami tulajdonnév lehet, de nem tudom, mi pontosan. A  szövegben így fordul elő: "  ...ő még csak egy tízéves Ai Ho volt, egy ízig-vérig kínai kislány..."
És még egy ráadás, Lillian Shan neve, aki a novellában Shan Fang, egy  kínai zsarnok lánya, aki viszont már Amerikában nőtt föl, és  amerikanizálta is a nevét (legalábbis annak egyik tagját - a Shan maradt  kínai). Ja, amúgy róla szól az idézett Ai Ho-s részlet is, amikor még  kislány volt...

Amit az az ismerős küldött:
                         ............................Pinyin                                           ....................magyar
Wang Ma : ............                 u.a.                                               ......................Wáng Má
Sun Yen: ..............                      u.a.                                                ......................Szun Jen        (ezt neki is rosszul küldtem el...)
Sun Yat-Sen:      ........Sun Yat Sen         .............Szun Jat Szen
Hsiu Hsiu: .............Xiu Xiu                  .....................Sziu Sziu
Hoo Lun:            ..............Hu Lun .....................                                        Hu Lun
Wan Lan: .............          u.a.                                                  ........................Wán Lán
Yin Hung:          .............Yin Hong                                    ...................Jin Hung
Fong Yick:                ............Fong Yi?(ilyen nincs!)...  Fung Yik
Shan Feng: ...........             Shan Feng                                ...............San Feng

 Lau, Tyüen(Csüen), az utolsó kettő nem létezik, de:Cseng-Csung-Cseung, Csev

 Jair Quon-NINCS,de-Jair tyüon

 Szüe Hing

  Mint látjuk, nem mindegyik létező név szerinte, de azért az összeset megpróbálta átírni, amit elküldtem neki. Az érdekes az, hogy bár nagy a fedés az átíróprogram és az ő magyar nevei között, a két lista mégsem egyezik minden pontban. Például: az internetes program szerint nem Sziu Sziu, hanem Hsziu Hsziu lesz a Hsiu Hsiuból. Aztán: nála nem Vang Ma lesz, hanem Wáng Má. Ráadásul neki a Chang Li Chinget nem is küldtem el, mert elfelejtettem (mint legfontosabbat)...

Kérdésem: szerintetek melyik névváltozatok a HSZ szerint valók? Melyeket kéne használnom? (Ugye még egy harmadik lehetőségem is lenne, Zsanna átírásait felhasználni: Szun Jatszen, Hsziu Hsziu, Hu Lán, Jin Háng, Fong Jik, Cseng...)

És hogy pozitív felhanggal zárjam túl hosszúra nyúlt soraimat: egy név (szinte teljesen) biztos helyesírását már tudhatjuk, ugyanis a lista egyik tagja híres, létező történelmi személyiség. Aki angolul Sun Yat-Sen, magyarul Szun Jat-szen. Le lehet ellenőrizni, ezt az internet bizonyítja!

Köszönet a további hozzászólóknak!


----------



## Norfren

Csak halkan hozzászólva: természettudományos berkekben ezt az egész átírósdit hagyni szoktuk a csudába. Ha tehát egy angol cikk szerzője Sun Yat Sen, és megemlítem őt külön is név szerint egy magyar cikkben, akkor marad a név, ahogy van. Helyesírási szabályzat ide vagy oda, nonszenz dolog, hogy egyazon név kétféle módon legyen írva ugyanabban a cikkben.


----------



## Mihály

Nofren, a te nézőpontod is érthető, de én irodalmi szöveget fordítok, és próbálok törekedni a "tökéletességre". Hidd el, magam sem gondoltam volna, amikor a Chang név miatt elindítottam ezt a topicot, hogy idáig fog terebélyesedni.


----------



## Freca

Szerény tapasztalataim szerint ezen a téren (is) nagyfokú káosz alakult ki, és tombol a butaság, illetve az anglománia. 
A szabály tényleg a fonetikus átírás.
Ezzel szemben az angolt (pontosabban amerikait) szolgaian átveszik, és azt sem konzekvensen.
Egyetlen apró példa: a "cs" hangot a szabály szerint cs-nek kellene írnunk, ám elterjedt az amerikai alapú ch átvétele, még újabban pedig zh-t írnak helyette az amcsik is, az ő nyomukban a sajnálatosan tudatlan "fordítók" is.
Őszintén szólva én már apatikus vagyok ezen a téren.


----------



## Freca

Érdekesség:
Vietnamban jár barátom elmondása szerint Ho Si Minh elvtárs nevét igazából Ho Tyi Minh-nek mondják, de ez elég röhejesen hangzik magyarul, ezért annak idején a magyar elvtársak eldöntötték, hogy magyarul Ho Si Minh, és punktum.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem, ha valami nyelvi hangzásában nevetségesen hangzik magyarul, az minden rendszerben úgy van. Viszont az is igaz, hogy valahol mindig meg kell húzni a határt, dönteni/sarkítani kell, mert magyar betűkkel lehetetlen visszaadni a pontos eredeti hangzást. 
Ez még a *pinjin* (= az angol _pinyin_ magyarul) átírásnak sem sikerül (ami pedig igyekszik ezt megközelíteni), szerintem nem is lenne érdemes vele ilyen szempontból sokat foglalkozni.
De nem volt haszontalan azért ennek megemlítése, mert a fenti wiki oldal alján található egy táblázat is, ami biztos segítséget tud adni a nevek átírásához. (A Resouce Sticky-nk is gazdagodik vele! J)

Több oldalt nézegetve látom, hogy sok olyan 3 tagú név van, aminek az utolsó tagja kisbetűvel kezdődik és kötőjellel kapcsolódik a középső szóhoz. Pl. Szun Jat-szen vagy Csang Kaj-sek. (Ezeket az oldalakat azért is érdemes megnézni, mert elég sok név szerepel rajtuk, amiből látható a magyar kiejtést követő átírás gyakorlata.) 
Valamint az összes W átalakul V-re (ahogy az logikus is a magyar kiejtést követve).
Található még (továbbra is a wikin) egy kivételes esetek listája is az idegen nevek átírásával kapcsolatban, ami esetleg még érdekes lehet.


----------



## Mihály

Zsanna pinjin-linkje nagyon jó, tudom ajánlani mindenkinek! Köszönjük, Zsanna! 
Ezt nézve a legtöbb nevet át tudom már írni, elég jó útmutatást ad!


----------



## Freca

Javaslatom:
Ha a kínai szereplők angol nyelvterületen élnek vagy működnek, akkor angolosan írjuk, más esetben magyarul.

Megjegyzés: ha megkérünk egy orosz vagy ukrán vagy görög stb személyt, hogy abszolút autentikusként írja le a saját nevét latin betűkkel, akkor angol regula szerint fogja leírni.

Megjegyzés 2: Szun Jat-szen (más átírásokkal _Szun Ji-hszien_; Kínában ismertebb nevén *Sun Zhongshan*






, _Szun Csung-san)_.


----------



## Mihály

Hát az én szereplőim (pontosabban a novella szereplői) San Franciscóban élnek, azon belül is a kínai negyedben. Most már azt hiszem, inkább maradok a magyaros írásnál. Ha valakit érdekel, elküldhetem a listát, ahogy a neveik most kinéznek nálam, de csak külön kérésre, magamtól most inkább nem fogom idemásolni.


----------



## Zsanna

Freca said:


> Javaslatom:
> Megjegyzés: ha megkérünk egy orosz vagy ukrán vagy görög stb személyt, hogy abszolút autentikusként írja le a saját nevét latin betűkkel, akkor angol regula szerint fogja leírni.


 
Feltéve, hogy (pl.) tud angolul.


----------



## Norfren

Mihály said:


> Hát az én szereplőim (pontosabban a novella szereplői) San Franciscóban élnek, azon belül is a kínai negyedben.



Ebben az esetben nekem egyértelműen az a véleményem, hogy meg kell hagyni, ahogy van. Ha az illető mondjuk élő személy lenne és ráadásul USA állampolgár is, akkor teljesen jogosan ragaszkodhatna ahhoz, hogy a nevén ne változtassanak. Ha egy amerikai Smith-ből nem lesz Szmisz, akkor egy amerikai Wang Sun Yen is maradjon Wang Sun Yen. Ha egy ilyen nevű urat megválasztanának Kanada vagy Brazilia pénzügyminiszterének, biztos nem írnák át.

Kicsit kezd ez olyan lenni, hogy ha Dubai magyarul hivatalosan Dubaj, akkor Hawai miért nem Havaj?


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, értem az érvedet, de több lehetőség van.
Ha egy pl. kínai származású, Amerikában élő személy ott használt formátumú nevéről van szó, akkor igazad van (ezért nem voltam biztos a Shan átírásában és a mai napig nem vagyok). 
De ha ugyanott egy kínai negyedben élő kínai személyről (aki esetleg meg sem tanult angolul, nemhogy úgy használná a nevét, ahogy a hivatalos dokumentumokon "kitalálták neki"), akkor nem. 

Minden latin betűt használó nyelv kénytelen valahogy átírni a saját fonetikai szabályaiknak megfelelően a más ábécéket használó nyelvek neveit. (Míg egy latin ábécét használó nyelvről nem írjuk át a nevet a mi ejtésünk szerint, hanem szépen megtanuljuk, hogy azt hogy ejtik.)

Miért kellene nekünk az angol kiejtési, helyesírási (stb.) törvényekhez igazodnunk, ha van nekünk sajátunk is? Miért nem írjuk pl. Tolsztojt Tolstoy-nak? Mert nem is tudnánk, hogy kellene ejteni, ha az angolos formában látnánk meg (és angolt nem tanultunk előtte).


----------



## galaxy man

Tolstoy,  Gorky és az ipszilonok

 Valamikor régen  egy orosz tollforgató felvette a Максим *Горкий* írói álnevet, s ezért őt a magyarok, szokásos átírási szabályaiknak megfelelően Makszim *Gorkij* néven  ismerték meg.

Angolszász országokban persze csak Maksim *Gorky* volt.

Később  egy örmény származású fiatalember, Amerikába emigrálván, magát az említett orosz író rokonának vallotta, s  ott Arshile       *Gorky* néven vált neves festővé.  De mivel ezt latin betűkel tette, álneve magyarul is ugyanez: *Gorky*.

Mi  több, maguk az oroszok is Аршиль *Горки* néven tisztelik, tehát ameikaiasan, "*j*" nélkul. Pedig ez a szó oroszul már egész mást jelent... 

Vagyis, ahogyan az itt már elhangzott, a dolog talán tényleg attól függ, hogy a fordíto amerikainak tekinti-e nem angolos nevű szereplőit, vagy sem.


----------



## Norfren

Pár napja nem jártam erre, látom, a kínai vita még mindig folyik.
A bizonytalanságot tükrözi (tehát hogy a hivatalos átírási álláspont mennyire fonák), hogy maguk az újságok is bizonytalanok. A Magyar Nemzetben mostanában sokszor látom, hogy a pinyin (avagy angolos) formát használják és utána zárójelben ott van magyarosan is. Vagy fordítva.

Egy külföldi neve úgy írandó, ahogy ő akarja. Másszóval, ha egy külföldi személy, például egy hallgató beíratkozik itt az egyetemre és az útlevelében Zha-zhu van, akkor itt nálunk ő Zha-zhu és nem  Zsa-zsu vagy efféle. Egy történelmi könyv, mese stb. fordításánál át lehet írni a neveket, de például ha egy hivatalos híradást ad ki a kínai hírügynökség az ipari miniszterről, akkor úgy kéne írni itt is a nevét, ahogy ők ott hivatalosan a nagyvilág tudomására hozzák.

Az egész mostani eljárás, a kiejtés szerinti magyarítás erőszakolása csak zűrzavart eredményez. Amúgy sem logikus az egész dolog. Miért éppen a kínainál eröltetjük a fonetikus átírást? Az angolnál, hottentottánál, szuahélinál miért nem? Volt már rá nem egy példa, hogy egy kiadó, sőt riporterek és fordítók, magyar filmaláírás készítői se tudták, sőt angolul egyébként jól beszélő művelt emberek sem, hogy a Beijing magyarul Peking.

Sajnos, sokkal egyszerűbb esetekben is gondok vannak az átírással. Például a német vagy skandináv nyelvek "ä" és "å" betűje hányszor jön át "a"-ként a magyarba, pedig itt fonetikus átírásról szó sincs.


----------



## Zsanna

Norfren said:


> A bizonytalanságot tükrözi (tehát hogy a hivatalos átírási álláspont mennyire fonák), hogy maguk az újságok is bizonytalanok.


_Nem_ a hivatalos átírás a felelős azért, hogy az egyének nem tanulják meg a szabályokat. 
Azért bizonytalanok, mert 1) nem ismerik a szabályokat 2) széles körben nincs már igyekezet arra, hogy betartsák őket (= kvázi általános a helytelen gyakorlat).
Magyarul egyébként - épp a nyelv adottságai miatt - egyszerűbb lehetne ez az egész átírási procedúra, mint sok más nyelvben. (Legalábbis az elve. A gyakorlat már attól függ, hogy az átírandó nyelvben mennyi olyan hang van, aminek nehezen található meg hasonló magyar kiejtési megfelelője.)



Norfren said:


> Egy külföldi neve úgy írandó, ahogy ő akarja.


 Ez így - általában kijelentve - persze nem így van. 
a) Mert egy kínai diák pl. honnan tudná, hogy magyarul hogy kell leírni a zsé hangot? 
b) Mi meg honnan tudjuk, hogy kell kiejteni a zh betűegyüttest, ha ilyen nem létezik a magyarban?

Én a 24 év ittlétem alatt annyit nem tudtam elérni, hogy a családnevem egyetlen ékezetes betűjét (és immár a számítógép korában) úgy írják, ahogy van. 
Pedig gondolj bele, hogy olyan neveknél, mint pl. a Bodó - Bödő egyáltalán nem mindegy, hogy most akkor melyikről van szó! Legalábbis nekünk. A franciákat pl. abszolút hidegen hagyja - a mai napig. (Nem tudom, hogy angolszász területen mennyivel lenne más, gyakorlatilag...) 

Ettől függetlenül természetesen nincs semmi gond azzal, amikor egy (magyar nyelvű) tudományos cikkben egy angolszász területen dolgozó pl. kínai tudós nevét olyan formában idézik, ahogy az írva vagyon az angol (tudományos) irodalomban. Nincs is más lehetőség erre. (Viszont, ha egy konferencián találkozol azzal az illetővel, biztos előbb megpróbálsz tájékozódni, hogy kell kiejteni a nevét, mert a leírtak alapján nem biztos, hogy tudni fogod. Itt a különbség más nyelvek és a magyar között!)



Norfren said:


> Egy történelmi könyv, mese stb. fordításánál át lehet írni a neveket,...


 Nagyszerű! Erről szól ez a topik. 
[Ez viszont nem azt jelenti, hogy a szabály (= a kiejtés szerinti írásmód) hülye gyerekeknek való gügyögésről szólna.]



Norfren said:


> ... de például ha egy hivatalos híradást ad ki a kínai hírügynökség az ipari miniszterről, akkor úgy kéne írni itt is a nevét, ahogy ők ott hivatalosan a nagyvilág tudomására hozzák.


A szabályaink szerint nem. 
10 millió magyar nem fogja azért megtanulni a *pinjin* ábécét (ld. a 10. hozzászólást), hogy egy életben egyszer - és még akkor is csupán hozzávetőleg! - ki tudjon ejteni egy kínai nevet. 
Márpedig nyelvünk helyesírásának ez az egyik alapszabálya: a kiejtés szerinti írásmód. Aki pedig magyarul ír, annak ezt figyelembe illene vennie.




Norfren said:


> Miért éppen a kínainál eröltetjük a fonetikus átírást? Az angolnál, hottentottánál, szuahélinál miért nem?


Erre már válaszoltam (de ismétlés a tudás anyja): a nem latin ábécét használó nyelvekkel kapcsolatban merül ez fel. (Tehát nem csak a kínaival.)
A latin ábécével író más nyelvek (igen sok, nem csak a germán csoport tagjai) speciális betűivel más a helyzet. 
Ott érthető volt az "egyszerűsítés" az írógép korában, amikor a magyar írógépen nem volt más betűtípus. Nyomtatásban viszont már mindent vissza lehetett adni és vissza is adtak. (Nem lennék meglepve, ha mostanában már kevésbé, mint korábban.)

De gondolj bele, a neten most is előfordul, hogy mi magyarok (magamat is beleértve persze) nem használjuk a _saját_ ékezetes betűinket! (Ettől ez még nem helyes vagy követendő példa.) Aki valamilyen nem magyar billentyűzetet használ, annak elég macerás az átállás és visszaállás. Tehát ez egyszerűen kényelmi (és nem nyelvi) kérdés általában.



Norfren said:


> Volt már rá nem egy példa, hogy egy kiadó, sőt riporterek és fordítók, magyar filmaláírás készítői se tudták, sőt angolul egyébként jól beszélő művelt emberek sem, hogy a Beijing magyarul Peking.


Teljesen igazad van. De ez is csak azt mutatja, hogy mennyire megnövekedett a tájékozatlanok száma olyan szférákban, ahol eddig követelmény volt az ilyen jellegű tájékozottság és a műveltség egy bizonyos szintje, valamint a nyelvi szabályok betartása. 
Az ő példájuk pedig nem követendő.


----------



## galaxy man

"Szabály = a kiejtés szerinti írásmód" 


A szabalyok betartasra valok. 


Emellett azert eszre kell vennunk, hogy a bolcs szabalyok is ertelmuket veszitheik, ha nem is minden helyzetben, es nem is ugyanabban az idoben. Emitt hamarabb tullep rajtuk a szabalytalan gyakorlat, mint amott, mig vegul a magukat arra hivatottnak erzok uj szabalyt alkotnak, ami kozelebb all majd a kialakult szabalytalan praxishoz.


A nem latin betus nevekre vonatkozo foszabaly (kiejtés szerinti írásmód) ugy altalaban, logikus, es bolcs dolog lehet. 


Lathato viszont, hogy a szabalyalkoto ezzel nem a tajekoztalan magyar olvaso helyes kiejteset akarta tuzzel-vassal szolgalni, hiszen akkor a magyarul maskent kiejtendo latin betusok, egy Shakespeare, de meg vagy Zweig vagy Grass, sem kerulhettek volna el a magyaritast. Azokat viszont nem bantotta. Sot, egy hasonlo (bar nem azonos!) teruleten a korabban elterjedt vernegyulazast es victorhugozast is okosan visszaparancsolta....


A nem latin betusekre pedig a legkezenfekvobb foszabalyt hozta. Mi mast javasolhatott volna? Hogy nyomtassunk olyankor eredeti hieroglifakat? Vagy vegyuk at a nemet irasmodot? Esetleg az angolt?


Az itt korabban elhangzottakbol viszont jol latszik, hogy lehetnek elethelyzetek, ahol a szabalytol valo elteres racionalisabb, s ha akarjuk, ha nem, gyakorlatta is valik.


A tudomanyos irodalomra hozott pelda mutatta, mennyire zavarna az ott letfontossagu forras-hivatkozasok egyertelmuseget.


Belatjuk talan azt is, hogy egy mukritikusnak, forditonak vagy ujsagironak sem lehet feladata a latin betkkel hirnevet szerzett szemely (Gorky) eredeti nevenek hangzas szerinti rekonstrualasa. (Gondolom, hogy az altalunk itt targyalt eredeti kerdes is hasonlo, hiszen amerikai iro amerikai temaju konyvenek Amerikaban elo szereploirol van szo.)

Szeretem a szabalyokat, mert biztonsagot adnak. 


Tovabba szeretem, ha a magyar nyelv (altalaban mindenfajta emberi nyelv) ertekei fennmaradhatnak. (Eszembe sem jutna a magyar cikkben Beijinget emlegeto ujsagironak megbocsajtani: ezt szakmaban elkovetett hibanak erzem.)


Ami azonban a jovot illeti, azt gyanitom, hogy a globalizalodott informacios vilagban mind nehezebben lesz tarthato a jelenlegi foszabaly. Es ennek nemcsak a slampossag az oka. 


A pinjin mar-mar lefutott meccsnek latszik a vilagban, ha a Wikipedianak hinni lehet. A ra vonatkozo magyar szocikkben ugyan meg Lao-ce szerepel, es a buszke franciak is tartjak magukat (Lao Tseu), de mi vagyunk kisebbsegben! A tobbseg mar Laozi neven tiszteli, ahogyan azt a pinjin eloirja.


Valoszinuleg meg ennel is nagyobb nyomast fog gyakorolni az emlitett foszabalyra a mar napjainkban is de-facto lingua franca szerepet jatszo amerikai angol vilagmeretu elterjedese.


(Bocsanatot kerek, hogy most nem volt modomban ekezetekkel irni)


*Moderátori emlékeztető:* Az összes magyar ékezet megtalálható és beilleszthető, részletes leírás az Announcements-ben: azaz itt.


----------



## Zsanna

Galaxy man, a hagyományos írásmódnak mindig jutott valamennyi hely a magyarban (ld. Batthyány, Weöres), ezért még ha változtatnánk is a kiejtésen alapuló átírás szabályain (amit erősen kétlek, mert fontos alapelv), bizonyos ismert írásmódú nevek szerintem akkor sem változnának.

Rendszerint bármi, ami "erőszakosan" próbál érvényre jutni, nem sok sikernek néz elébe a nyelvben... Mint ahogy az általad említett külföldi nevek magyarosítása is: Verne Gyula, Hugó Viktor, Cromwell Tamás (ez volt a kedvencem, még a Révai Nagy Lexikonát olvasgatva...). 
Pedig fordítva - pl. ez éppen - nagyon jól működik! Ha az ember egy magyar nevet ejt ki a száján külföldön, nincs sok értelme a magyar változatot erőltetni, mert csak a keresztnév + családi név sorrendet találják érthető(bb)nek. 
Holott szerintem pl. egy Bartók Béla megérdemelné, hogy a világ legalább rendes sorrendben ejtse a nevét. (De a világ hajthatatlan. )


----------



## galaxy man

Valóban ott vannak az ékezetes betűk az Advanced fejlécében. Pedig már jártam ott többször, de eddig nem vettem észre! Köszönöm


----------

